# |........New Airtel Mail..........|



## shashank_re (Feb 15, 2008)

As you might have read before that Airtel has sighned an pact with Google to offer Mail services.
And here is the final result.
You can get your new mail id(only Airtel Broadband Subscribers:bleh:  ) from:
mail.airtelmail.com

Iam attaching few sreenshots of the new interface.It is ditto Gmail interface with Airtel Logo! 
And BTW it even has customized home page similar to iGoogle:hap2: 

*img81.imageshack.us/img81/6943/airtelgmailxl5.th.jpg
*img81.imageshack.us/img81/6497/airtelstartuptd5.th.jpg


Sorry if it is posted in wrong place.Actually this forum has the most s!!!!y management  .Its very badly organised.Thats the reason why even the  experience members create threads in wrong place


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 15, 2008)

even ChotoCheeta.com email server is hosted by Google Apps that too free  poooor unprofessional email service from AirTel


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 15, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> even ChotoCheeta.com email server is hosted by Google Apps that too free  poooor unprofessional email service from AirTel


+1
I see no real benefit.


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 9, 2008)

when I first saw that I thought Airtel is offering premium Google apps to customers lol then only its apparent that they are just putting up with the same free stuff.. sad 

and yeah all my sites mail service are also hosted in google apps.. so that even if I change hosting or server there is no problem for email 

but airtel doing the same thing is pretty ridiculous.. and the main advantage that I had with the airtel broadband email ID was that it is hosted in India.. very less lag.. so that it was fast. but now it doesnt make any difference.. I would abandon this airtel ID 


_


----------

